# Dyna glo vertical - ready to give up!



## 64caddy (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey Fellas, I'm new to this smokin game. I've been very excited about this and been doing an absurd amount of research on everything before I got started. I'm in need of some help before I throw this thing in the street! 1st- it's a Dyna glo vertical charcoal smoker with an offset firebox. 2nd- I have the thing all sealed up with silicone and nomex gaskets. I've thrown away 2 ribs meals so far and have done now 6 practice runs. I can't get temp at all!!! Currently sitting at 424! According to the maverick 732. I've kept logs on everything I do, and then make adjustments. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I start off with a basket of kingford, with the middle dug out. (I assume the minion method)I then put in 8 lit coals, put the basket in and close the door. Exhaust vent is open and side firebox damper is completely closed with extra tin foil In between to make sure. Temp just keeps climbing. I've done this before and it stayed at 268 for awhile. But I want my 225 for 4,5,6 plus hours like lots others are getting. What am I doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey 64Caddy, welcome to SMF.  Be sure to stop in over at Roll Call and say "Hi."

First off, I don't have your smoker, but I know a thing or two about heat and fire.  From what you described it sounds like you're fire is getting too much air.  You've closed off the firebox damper and still get climbing temps.  Time to choke down the exhaust.  If your fire is clean (thin blue smoke), you won't hurt the meat by closing down the exhaust until the temp comes back in range.  Don't close down the exhaust (or load the meat) if the smoke is still white or grey or you'll get a piney creosote taste. 

One more thing you can do to keep the temps down is put a pan of water on one of the lower racks.  The water will act as a heat sink and absorb heat.  You can always start without the water pan, and if you see the temps climbing, add a 9x13x3 inch pan of water to one of the lower racks.  Don't put it on the very bottom.  It has to be in the heat path. 

Second point, you can have some REAL tasty, tender, and juicy ribs smoke cooked at 425F, just done in a couple hours not 4-6.  Temp and time are relative to each other; lower temp longer time; higher temp shorter time.  Yes, you do get more smoke flavor on the longer smokes but you still get some nice smoke flavor even on the short ones.

You'll get it.  Don't throw that baby away yet!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2016)

Sounds like Ray has you covered!

Al


----------



## dwaytkus (Sep 8, 2016)

64Caddy,

I just purchased the same smoker and am having the same exact issues!  My last attempt I did put a water pan on the bottom shelf and got a much better result but couldn't get it below 250.  

Let me know if you figure out he answer and I will let you know the same!

Dan


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 8, 2016)

Double check your fire box door seal with a strip of paper. Close door on paper and see if it pulls out. Even though nomax was applied doesn't mean its airtight, ex.door could be racked, etc. Appears your sucking a good amount of air from somewhere. If you use a water pan keep it tight to the firebox side on the bottom rack right above firebox outlet. Best of luck, crack one and take a deep breath.


----------



## madjax1720 (Dec 19, 2016)

I just got this smoker as an early christmas present and planning on using it friday. I am going to be following and if i have any ideas or concerns after i use.


----------

